# Dynamic EQs: any recommendation?



## Fredeke (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi. I'm currently using the Nova dynamic EQ from TDR. I like it fine except for one thing: with short times, it tends to click on solo instruments (especially basses, but not just them). Which is to be expected to some extent, but here in order to get rid of all clicking, I need to slow down the attack and release much beyond what I would expect and find useful.

The thing is I'm using a dynamic EQ to clean up noisy modular and vintage analog synths I am multi-sampling. So yeah, I'd like it as clinically clean as possible.

Any dynamic EQ to recommend, that would click less ?
Thanks


----------



## anp27 (Sep 22, 2019)

Do you own Fabfilter Pro Q3? Pro Q3 has Dynamic mode built in and is implemented really well.


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 22, 2019)

anp27 said:


> Do you own Fabfilter Pro Q3? Pro Q3 has Dynamic mode built in and is implemented really well.


No, but I'll check out their demo. Thanks.


----------



## Blakus (Sep 22, 2019)

I don’t understand how Fabfilter made the dynamic aspect of ProQ3 so cpu efficient. It’s my go to now. When I need more specific control over attack/release, or sidechain band triggering, I reach for Toneboosters EQ, also fantastic. NOVA I really like, but found to be more resource heavy.


----------



## anp27 (Sep 22, 2019)

Fredeke said:


> No, but I'll check out their demo. Thanks.


Their demo is for 30 days by the way and is fully functional. Pro Q3 is quite pricey so I would wait for their Black Friday sale. But if you can't wait and would like a 10% coupon, private message me. Coupons cannot be stacked by the way.


----------



## Scoremixer (Sep 22, 2019)

Fabfilter Q3 is great all round. If you need to do heavy lifting with a dynamic EQ though, the Waves F6 is surprisingly good and periodically v cheap.


----------



## Architekton (Sep 22, 2019)

Sonnox Dynamic EQ...wipes floor with ProQ3 and other dynamic eqs.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 22, 2019)

The best one I ever used was Sonalksis DQ1. The next best one i use is Izotope Ozone. My current go to.


----------



## Dietz (Sep 22, 2019)

Waves F6 is really good. 

Quite a few studios I work in have the Brainworx Dynamic EQ, which is great feature-wise, but kinda peculiar sound-wise.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Sep 23, 2019)

HOFA / IQ-EQ 
I'm glad if you can also set the attack and release time for a dynamic EQ. Fabfilter Q3 can't do that... 


What is the best way to use a Dyn EQ? A dynamic EQ that works with many filters everywhere can also kill a mix. Because music is a dynamic "process", it would be a shame to equalize all these dynamics. 

So Dynamic EQs should therefore be used very sparingly and purposefully.
Example: A certain tone of a cello always sounds very "extra boomy" -- > use a Dyn EQ.

All the best
Beat


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 23, 2019)

anp27 said:


> Do you own Fabfilter Pro Q3? Pro Q3 has Dynamic mode built in and is implemented really well.


+1 for Pro Q3


----------



## KMA (Sep 23, 2019)

I have FabFilter Pro-Q3 and Pro-MB.

Between the two of them, I’ve yet to encounter an EQ problem I couldn’t solve.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 23, 2019)

If you use Digital Performer, there's a built-in one that's good.


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 25, 2019)

Waw thanks guys. so many suggestions !
I'm sure I'll find what I need in that.



Beat Kaufmann said:


> HOFA / IQ-EQ
> I'm glad if you can also set the attack and release time for a dynamic EQ. Fabfilter Q3 can't do that...



Indeed. I would miss that too.




Beat Kaufmann said:


> What is the best way to use a Dyn EQ? A dynamic EQ that works with many filters everywhere can also kill a mix. Because music is a dynamic "process", it would be a shame to equalize all these dynamics.
> 
> So Dynamic EQs should therefore be used very sparingly and purposefully.
> Example: A certain tone of a cello always sounds very "extra boomy" -- > use a Dyn EQ.
> ...



Yes I'm sure.
Or, I could use it aggressively on the master bus !
Forgive me, but I'm doing some mean EDM right now and I'm in a mischievous mood


----------



## heliosequence (Sep 26, 2019)

I have many and have tried almost all of them. I believe Sonnox to be the most musical/transparent in that it fixes the problem, yet doesn't sound heavily processed. It can be much quicker (no click) than Nova GE, ProQ3, and offerings from Hofa and Melda, plus it can do per band L/R/M/S. The offerings from Waves, Izotope and McDSP are solid but in comparison ultimately have a slightly less refined sound/action and the Sonnox has a slightly better workflow. The only tool that would be more powerful would be DMG Multiplicity, but it is much more difficult to setup and capable of much more than just dynamic EQ. Between Sonnox and Multiplicity I never reach for any other dynamic EQs.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Sep 28, 2019)

McDSP AE600


----------



## ryst (Oct 1, 2019)

Besides the ones listed, Neutron 3 and Surfer EQ and options. My favorite is Soothe. It's for mid and high frequencies only but does an incredible job.


----------



## ValiumDuPeuple (Oct 15, 2019)

ToneBooster EQ4, definitely.
I can't even think of what it could be missing, and it's only 30 or 40 euros.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 15, 2019)

Fabfilter Q3......................awesome

e


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 15, 2019)

If this were a poll then I, too would be voting for Pro-Q 3

I think it is actually beneficial to not have to faff with all the attack and release shenanigans...


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 15, 2019)

bx_ digital V3 does well for me. Just not convinced to spend waaaay more despite Pro-Q3 being fine choice.


----------



## Fredeke (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you all !
Sonnox sounds good to me.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 18, 2019)

Fredeke said:


> Thank you all !
> Sonnox sounds good to me.


the sonnox dyn EQ is great.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 21, 2019)

ryst said:


> Besides the ones listed, Neutron 3 and Surfer EQ and options. My favorite is Soothe. It's for mid and high frequencies only but does an incredible job.


I am angry at Soothe right now because I can't figure out how to delete the demo 
Might just have to buy to get it to shut up!


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 21, 2019)

Fabfilter Q3 too here.
I didn’t benchmark it to competitors though.
But it does the job and I never felt limited with it.
I’m pretty sure it can work in M/S too.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 21, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Fabfilter Q3 too here.
> I didn’t benchmark it to competitors though.
> But it does the job and I never felt limited with it.
> I’m pretty sure it can work in M/S too.



It absolutely can do m/s. You can mix static with dynamic with m/s all at once if you want. Fabfilter Pro-Q3 just makes EQing almost too easy. I highly recommend their Mastering bundle so you get Q3, C2 and L2 (plus MB, which sort of collects dust on my shelf but came for "free" vs buying those others individually). I bought the bundle for $395 new, but I've seen it less expensive a couple times since during various sales.

EDIT: OP, have you considered using compression and EQ separately? Or trying a multiband compressor/expander?


----------



## MichaelVakili (Oct 24, 2019)

I've been using Pro-Q and Dynamic EQ. Either I use those or just put a multiband compressor. Also for noise - multiband gate can do the trick


----------



## Joël Dollié (Oct 28, 2019)

+1 for ProQ3. It doesn't have attack and release but honestly the way it does it is super transparent and well implemented, and this EQ just saves you time because of the great UI


----------



## bill5 (Nov 19, 2019)

josejherring said:


> The best one I ever used was Sonalksis DQ1. The next best one i use is Izotope Ozone. My current go to.


Clarification: Ozone is not an EQ. It's an entire mastering suite which contains an EQ (and two "EQ modules," whatever that means). 

Similarly, Neutron is a mixing suite which also contains an EQ. Can't speak to the diffs or how they stack up though.

And I like Nova just fine. So there.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 20, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Clarification: Ozone is not an EQ. It's an entire mastering suite which contains an EQ (and two "EQ modules," whatever that means).
> 
> Similarly, Neutron is a mixing suite which also contains an EQ. Can't speak to the diffs or how they stack up though.
> 
> And I like Nova just fine. So there.


Okay.

Ozone is a mastering suite and they also have individual plugins if you get the Advance version (the modules can be used as separate plugins in the advanced version.)









Ozone 10 Dynamic EQ


Ozone’s Dynamic EQ module offers the precision of an equalizer and the musical ballistics of a compressor integrated into one processor.




www.izotope.com





It has a dynamic EQ. So don't know what you are trying to get at.

Kind of an odd retort you made there. I have nothing against Nova. Never heard of it. I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## Fredeke (Nov 20, 2019)

josejherring said:


> I have nothing against Nova. Never heard of it. I'm sure it's fine.


Nova is free - that's its main appeal. It's okay except with short attack times.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 20, 2019)

Did somebody mention Free?

I'll check it out.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 20, 2019)

Ah, Tokyo Dawn. Man I use to love their free compressor and EQ back in the day. They were like magic glue across the stereo buss. I'll definitely check out Nova.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 20, 2019)

Tokyo Dawn's got a nice free option for sure, personal favorite 'paid' plugins, (in no order), are Pro-Q3, Neutron and Ozone Advanced.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 22, 2019)

josejherring said:


> Okay.
> 
> Ozone is a mastering suite and they also have individual plugins if you get the Advance version (the modules can be used as separate plugins in the advanced version.)
> 
> ...


No idea why you're getting in a snit; it was not a "retort" or implying anything against Ozone. Again just a clarification, and hardly an odd one. If the OP is looking for an EQ, that's a lot to pay for one...but that's because it's much more than simply an EQ, that's all. Might be overkill for him (or if he's interested in a mastering suite of tools, might be something to consider, but that's getting off topic).


----------

